# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  España se declara insolvente para depurar sus aguas

## NoRegistrado

Artículo de J.C. Atienza de Agosto.




> Leo con sorpresa que la Directora General del Agua afirma que España no podrá cumplir la Directiva Marco del Agua en materia de depuración de aguas por faltarle 9.000 millones de euros (Mira AQUÍ la noticia). Exacto, nos dice la Directora que España no tiene dinero y que no nos podemos dar estos lujos de depurar el agua que contaminamos, que no es razonable pedirnos que depuremos nuestras aguas residuales sin tener en cuenta el dinero que tenemos.
> 
> ¿Nos faltan 9.000 millones? No lo entiendo, hace apenas unos días Rajoy ha anunciado que para el año que viene nos iban a reducir los impuestos por un importe de  9.000 millones. Cuando le preguntaron si esta bajada de impuestos iba a suponer nuevos recortes afirmó que no, que la recuperación es firme y cada vez más intensa, no es un alarde de optimismo injustificado, ha llegado para quedarse, y afirmó: pisamos terreno sólido. Pero ahora vemos que no es exactamente así, el recorte se lo pegarán a la depuración de agua y el terreno que pisamos no es exactamente un terreno sólido, es un terreno contaminado.
> 
> ¿Debería aceptar la Comisión Europea que España recaude 9,000 millones penos en una operación claramente electoralista y que a la vez diga que no cumple las directivas europeas por que le faltan 9.000 millones de euros? ¿Debería aceptar la Comisión Europea que España siga contaminando sus ríos cuando cuenta desde hace años con una sentencia en firme del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea? ¿Debemos aceptar los españoles que nuestros gobernantes permitan que contaminemos nuestro futuro?
> 
> Para un país como España 9.000 millones no es tanto y si no sólo recordar que los clubes de fútbol deben a la Seguridad Social cerca de 3.500 millones o que hemos enterrado en el rescate a los bancos cerca de 100.000 millones.
> 
> Por favor, respetemos más nuestros ríos.


http://www.jcatienza.net/home.php/?p...=ReviveOldPost

 Dinero para depurar no habrá, pero pa tontás...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (21-nov-2014)

----------


## ramon

No le falta a usted razón , un país turístico que no invierte en cuidar sus paisajes, un país agrícola que no depura sus ríos y protege la salubridad del agua para sus cultivos, un país rico al cual no le da vergüenza declararse  insolvente para limpiar las aguas de su WC....  IGNORANTE Y ABSURDO...

----------

NoRegistrado (25-nov-2014)

----------

